# sauvegarde photos sur le cloud



## olivierdt (7 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour
je suis confronté au problème de la perennité de mes photos. J'ai plusieurs bibliothèques photos et iphotos, sauvegardées sur disque dur externe.

Mon idée était de les passer sur le cloud, ayant 2 To sur pcloud et 2 To sur dropbox.....

lorsque j'essaie de lancer la copie, le finder refuse de faire la manip....

MBpro 17  de 2011 sous mac os el capitan

merci de vos retours !
cordialement


----------



## MrTom (8 Octobre 2020)

Hello,

Qu'essaies-tu de copier ? Depuis quelle source vers quelle destination ? Quel est le message d'erreur ?


----------



## olivierdt (9 Octobre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Qu'essaies-tu de copier ? Depuis quelle source vers quelle destination ? Quel est le message d'erreur ?


Bonjour, merci de ton aide. J'essaie de copier mes sauvegardes de bibliothèque iphoto depuis mon disque externe sur mon pcloud drive sur mon mac. Le message du finder est "des données ne peuvent etre lues ou copiées"....Pourtant les fichiers sont integres car je peux choisir les bibliothèques incriminées au départ du logiciel photos, et elles sont bien fonctionnelles. Qu'en penses tu ?
cordialement


----------



## guytoon48 (10 Octobre 2020)

Bonsoir,
Bien mauvaise idée de passer toutes ses archives photos vers iCloud drive!...
La synchro va prendre un temps dingue et tu seras tributaire de ta connexion internet.
Je les garde personnellement sur disque externe-bibliothèques classées par années-connecté en permanence sur mon Mac; je réalise une nouvelle bibliothèque chaque 1er janvier et l’archive au 31 décembre, cela permet de les atteindre en lançant « Photos » accompagné de la touche option.
Ce DD est dupliqué à l’identique sur un autre et stocké à part.


----------



## olivierdt (10 Octobre 2020)

bonsoir
oui..... c'est ce que fais actuellement, mais j'imaginais que c'était mieux de passer sur le cloud. Apparemment ça n'est pas le cas.
que pense tu d'un NAS qui permettrait la meme chose en local, avec par exemple 2 baies en RAID1 ? l'idée étant au final de faire à la fois pratique, simple et securisé (j'ai toujours peur d'un crash de disque externe)
merci !


----------



## guytoon48 (11 Octobre 2020)

olivierdt a dit:


> bonsoir
> oui..... c'est ce que fais actuellement, mais j'imaginais que c'était mieux de passer sur le cloud. Apparemment ça n'est pas le cas.
> que pense tu d'un NAS qui permettrait la meme chose en local, avec par exemple 2 baies en RAID1 ? l'idée étant au final de faire à la fois pratique, simple et securisé (j'ai toujours peur d'un crash de disque externe)
> merci !


Bonsoir,

Oui, parfait...


----------

